# Felt F90



## BrodieBoy (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, this is my first post here and I'm hoping to get some good information. I've road biked in the past on my dad's old 10 speed, but I want a more serious bike. I'm not planning on racing or anything, just wanna get out there and ride. My LBS (is it still an LBS if it's two hours away?) sells Felt's, and I've been looking at this one. Seems decent for the price, and I'm on a budget, would like to spend under $900 CDN. What do you think of this bike?? Thanks,

Cory

P.S I am a mountain biker, so I do know that fit's the most important thing, just wondering what you've heard about this bike.


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

As you said the fit rules all. I have just bought a Felt because if felt right. Interestingly it has a similar geometery to the bike it replaced. So maybe it felt right because it felt like my old comfortable shoes. Only time will tell. 

I rode a number of other bikes and the Felt and a Cervelo Solist came out on top. In the end the Felt was on sale and had a better groupo. The Cervelo possibly had a better frame but not by much.

Felt are a relatively new brand (1991), they are big in the triathalon world but not so big in the road world. They seem to be good bang for buck. The frame is decent, may be not as sexy as a Cervelo but otherwise of good quality. They are reasonably well equiped. By the way just because a bike has a name doesn't make it a good bike. I test rode a high end Cinelli that was a wet noodle (ie it flexed like a K-mart bike). 

You need to go for a ride. That will tell you more than any review or post to a forum. For instance I road a Trek 1500 and hated it with a passion. Just not right for me. Similary I rode a Scott that was an OK ride, just slow. However I have friends that love these bikes. 

Good luck


----------

